# A few new suggestions



## mikebaratta (Feb 26, 2010)

Some of these have been mentioned in the past, or on the Premiere wishlist, so I second those


Distributed Season Passes - So you don't have to manually coordinate season passes between multiple Tivos
Distributed Recording (ties in with the previous item) - to resolve recording conflicts
Tivo Extender - for rooms that don't need a dedicated tivo and service fee like a kids room or guest room
Folders within season pass manager - to prioritize groups together, like prime-time shows group always recorded before syndicated shows group 
New recording option, currently it's 'first run only', 'all episodes' , and another; how about 'never recorded before'? - if its never been recorded before, there's a good chance you haven't seen it.
Tivo desktop to honor directory structure - I paid for deluxe and don't even use it because it dumps all of my shows/movies in one huge folder. pyTivo working great though.
 Better music interface - its buried like 6 levels down, no real options, doesn't save your playback options, I can go on forever. First step to make it better - add "My Music" to the Now Playing list (and honor directory structure)

I know I have more, will try to remember them.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

There would likely be an issue with # 5. Your Tivo would have to keep a record of every show it ever recorded. Not too bad if the unit is a few months old, but my 3 Tivos are 6, 3, & 2 years old respectively. I've recorded thousands and thousands of shows over that time, I'm not sure how or if the Tivo would handle that much data.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It would really only need to keep a list of show name, season# and episode #. Of course you would still be dependent on accurate guide data, but I know I wish there was something between new and repeats.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> It would really only need to keep a list of show name, season# and episode #. Of course you would still be dependent on accurate guide data, but I know I wish there was something between new and repeats.


Still, over the course of several years that is a very large amount of data to be stored indefinitely. On my oldest unit, I believe there is around 75-100 SP's. At 22 eps per season, that is 9,900-13,200 episodes worth of data over six years. I like the idea, just think there would be some adverse effects of implementing it.


----------

